# ألوان الطيف السبعة ومراكز الطاقة في الجسم؟؟؟



## اني بل (2 يوليو 2009)

هناك سبع مراكز رئيسية للطاقة في جسم الإنسان، وهي بمثابة لوالب للطاقة. كل منها مرتبط 

بالمراكز الأخرى تخيل مراكز الطاقة كالتّروس التي تناسب بعضها البعض، إلى حد ما كتروس 

ساعة أو محرّك ما







إذن، تتحقق الصحة الجيدة بموازنة جميع هذه الطاقات. نستطيع إعادة شحن أو موازنة مراكز 

الطاقة هذه باستخدام الألوان، حيث أن ألوان الطيف السبعة مرتبطة بمراكز الطاقة الرئيسية 

السبعة في الجسم


ما هو مبين في شكل هرم الألوان 







العلاج بالألوان له تأثير على المستوى الجسدي والعاطفي والعقلي والروحي







الأحمر: مرتبط بمركز الطاقة الأساسي المتمركز في أسفل العمود 

الفقري. الأعضاء المرتبطة بهذا 

المركز هي الكليتين والمثانة، الكليتان تبدأ الحياة في الحوض، وبالتالي يحتويان على مركز الطاقة

 الأساسي، على الرغم من أنهما يعتليان مواقعهما النهائية قبل الولادة. يعتبر كل من العمود

 الفقري و الورك و الأرجل من المناطق المتعلقة بمركز الطاقة هذا أيضاً. الغدة الصمّاء هنا هي 

الغدة الكظرية






بعض المشاكل المرتبطة بمركز الطاقة الأساسي هي: الإمساك، الإسهال، التهاب القولون، برودة 

الأطراف، التبول اللاإرادي، ارتفاع ضغط الدم، حصى الكلى،العجز، مشاكل الأوراك والأرجل والأقدام

مركز الطاقة هذا يرتبط بإدراك الذات، وهي منطقة البقاء والتوازن



بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الشجاعة، قوة الإرادة، الريادة

بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الخوف، الإشفاق على الذات، حدة الطبع



البرتقالي : يرتبط هذا اللون بمركز الطاقة المقدس والمتمركز في الكبد. الأعضاء التي يرتبط بها 

مركز الطاقة هذا هي الرحم، الأمعاء الغليظة، البروستات. الغدة الصمّاء هنا هي المبيض والخصية

بعض المشاكل المرتبطة بمركز الطاقة المقدس هي:

أعراض ما قبل الحيض، مشاكل التدفق الخاص بالطمث، تليف الرحم، الأكياس المتعلقة 

بالمبيض،أعراض الأمعاء السريعة الغضب، الإندوميتريوسيس، المرض الخصيوي، أمراض البروستات

يتعلق البرتقالي باحترام النفس.. وامتلاك القدرة على إعطاء أنفسنا الحرية لنكون أنفسنا








بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الاجتماعية، الإبداع، السعادة والحماسة، الاستقلال



بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الإنطوائية، التخريب، اليأس، الاتكال



الأصفر  يرتبط هذا اللون بمركز طاقة رأس المعدة المتمركز تحت الأضلاع. الأعضاء المرتبطة هي 

الكبد، الطحال، المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة. الغدة الصمّاء هي البنكرياس

يرتبط الأصفر بقيمة النّفس. كيف نشعر حيال أنفسنا وكيف نشعر بإدراك الآخرين لنا. هذه هي

 منطقة الشخصية والاعتداد بالذكاء









بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الثقة، الحكمة، المنطق، الإيجابية



بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الشعور بالوضاعة، شدة التحليل، التشاؤم، الجبن





الأخضر : يرتبط هذا اللون بمركز طاقة القلب. الأعضاء المرتبطة بهذه الطاقة هي: القلب و الصدر  و 

الغدة هي الغدة الزعترية








الحساسية و مشاكل متعلقة بجهاز المناعة ممكن أن تكون أيضاً متصلة بهذا المركز للطاقة


بعض المشاكل المتعلقة بمركز طاقة القلب هي


أمراض القلب، أمراض جهاز المناعة كالإيدز و الإعياء المزمن أو بعض الأعراض الفيروسية، بعض

 الأمراض الأخرى المتعلقة بجهاز المناعة هي سرطان الثدي


اللون التركوازي له أيضاً تأثير مساعد على جهاز المناعة و مركز طاقة الحلق






مركز الطاقة هذا مرتبط بالحب و حب النفس. المقدرة على الأخذ والعطاء بلا حدود. عندما يتوازنان 


نصبح قادرين على إعطاء هذا الحب و على حب احتضان أنفسنا أيضاً، البثور والكل



بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الشفقة، العفو، العاطفة، الحب الطلق، الائتلاف


بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

اللامبالاة والبرود، الغيرة، النذالة، المرارة




الأزرق : مرتبط بمركز طاقة الحلق. أعضاء مرتبطة بهذه الطاقة هي 

الحلق، الرئتين. والغدة الصماء 

هي الغدة الدرقيّة. يمكن أن يتأثر الجزء العلوي من الجهاز الهضمي في حالة خلل توازن هذه

 المنطقة







بعض المشاكل المتعلّقة بمركز طاقة الحلق هي


مشاكل الغدة الدرقية كفرط النشاط أو قصر النشاط، فقدان الشهية- وهي مشكلة متعلقة بعدة


 مراكز للطاقة ولكن لها صلة قوية بمركز طاقة الحلق، الربو ، التهاب الشعب الهوائية، مشاكل 


السمع، طنين الأذن، من الممكن أيضاً أن تكون متّصلة بمشاكل في مركز طاقة الحاجب، مشاكل 

الجزء العلوي من الجهاز الهضمي، قرحة الفم، الحلوق المتقرحة، التهاب اللوزتين

الأزرق مرتبط بالتعبير عن الذات. التحدّث، الاتصال والقدرة على تواصل احتياجاتنا ومتطلّباتنا. روح 

الحقيقة و الهدف




بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الإخلاص، الجدارة بالثقة، الاستقامة، اللباقة، الأمان والسكينة


بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

عدم الإخلاص، عدم الجدارة بالثقة، الغرور، البرود




النيلي : مرتبط بمركز طاقة الحاجب أو العين الثالثة و التي في منتصف الجبهة. الأعضاء المرتبطة 

بهذا المركز هي: العينان، أسفل الرأس و التجاويف والغدة الصمّاء هي الغدة الكظرية

بعض المشاكل المتعلّقة بمركز طاقة الحاجب هي: صداع التوتّر، الصداع النّصفي، الخلل البصري،

 قصر النّظر، طول النّظر، الجلو كوما، المياه الزرقاء، نزلات البرد، مشاكل التجاويف، وبعض مشاكل 

الأذن








النيلي مرتبط بمسؤولية النفس، أي، أن تكون مسؤول عن حياة أحدهم الخاصّة، المسؤوليّة 

لنفسه لإتّباع طريق و احتياجات الروح والثقة بالشعور الداخلي الخاص. القدرة على رؤية أعلى 

للأشياء بدلاً عن إرضاء كلّي للغرور والراحة المادية. الرّسائل الحدسيّة فريدة بالنسبة لك وهي

 لتطوير شخصيّتك و تختلف عن المشاعر الدّاخليّة



بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

الحدس القوي، التفكير المنتظم، الإخلاص، والرؤيا الواضحة


بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

عدم القدرة على تصديق الحدس، تفكير مشوّش، أعرن، رؤيا مشوّشة





البنفسجي/ الأرجواني: يرتبط بمركز طاقة التّاج والّذي في أعلى 

الرّأس. الأعضاء المرتبطة بهذا 

المركز هي: الدّماغ. الغدّة الصمّاء هي، الغدّة الصنوبرية








بعض المشاكل المتعلّقة بمركز طاقة التّاج هي: الإحباط، ومرض الشلل الرعاشي البار كينسون،

 انفصام الشخصية،الصرع، الشيخوخة، الزهايمر، الاضطراب العقلي، الحيرة، الدّوار، وحتى مجرد 

الشعور بالإصابة بتشوش الرأس

اللون البنفسجي مرتبط بمعرفة النفس والوعي الديني. وهو إتّحاد مع نفسك العليا، بالروحانية 

مع وعيك الأعلى. المرض يمكن أن ينتج عن خلل في توازن الطاقة في هذه المراكز سواءً كان 


كثيراً جداً أو قليلاً جداً



بعض الجوانب الإيجابية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي


إجلال لكل الحياة، التضحية بالنفس لخدمة الآخرين، القدرة على رؤية الدرب المناسب لمنفعة

 الأنا الأعلى، المثالية


بعض الجوانب السلبية لهذا اللون أو مركز الطاقة هي

عدم الاهتمام بالآخرين، الشعور بالعظمة، عوز التواصل مع الواقع

منقول

​


----------



## Tota Christ (2 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى على الموضوع المفيد ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

جميل يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2009)

موضوع  قيم جداااااااااااااااااااااا

واكتر من رااااااااااااااااااااااائع

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يوليو 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

توتا العزيزة




​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

كليمو العزيز




​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

كاندي العزيزة




​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

كوكو العزيز




​


----------



## اني بل (3 يوليو 2009)

هابي الرائعة في الرب يسوع




​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 يوليو 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميييييييييييل جدا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

